# Grandads tools



## BCVS (Jan 29, 2019)

My grandpa was a carpenter by trade and I inherited some of his hand tools. It is mostly hand drills, saw, chisels, etc. one tool stumps me as to its use. Does anyone know what this tool is? Thanks


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute complete your profile with location so it shows in the side panel. You can add your first name to your signature line and it will show in each post.

Also, if you'll show the photo instead a link you'll get more input as to what the tool might be. Most guys don't want to click on a link, especially from someone they don't know. 

Does the shaft turn when you crank the side handle? Looks like it could be some sort of a specialized spanner wrench of some sort but the shaft doesn't look like it turns.

David


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a valve grinder, used to lap in engine valves.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

My Dad used to grind valves, using grinding paste and a stick with a rubber suction cup on the end.
jhnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My Dad was an auto mechanic and also an aircraft engine and air frame (A&E) mechanic. He had a lot of tools for just about any type of mehanic work from the 1920 through the 1950's. Up until WWII he and a partner had their own garage. When the war started they closed the shop and went to Pope AB to work.



I never saw any tool that looked like that for valve work. Valve grinding is a precision job. I do not see how a hand held tool could have the accuracy required. What Dad used for valve work was a machine like you would see in a machine shop.


George


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

This is how he used to do it.








johnep


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Some old valves had slots in the head that that lapping machine would engage in. The needed back and forth motion must be provided by just turning the crank back and forth, not just in one direction.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Do an image search for hand crank valve resurfacer. You will see images very similar to the one shown and variations.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

ducbsa said:


> Some old valves had slots in the head that that lapping machine would engage in. The needed back and forth motion must be provided by just turning the crank back and forth, not just in one direction.


It has been years since I had my hands on one but I believe simply by turning the crank in one direction there was a mechanism that rotated the end back and forth.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Frank's right about it being a valve grinder.


----------



## BCVS (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the replies! Now I know!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Did a quick search and came up with a patent drawing, very simple mechanism actually:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I think its a coffee grinder for the early morning breaks


----------



## BCVS (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks! I just assumed it had something to do with carpentry since it was in the same box with all the other carpentry stuff.


----------

